# Cant Decide



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Cant Decide on what gun to go with and which scope to put on it. What do you guys think. I heard that the new Sako 85 has the same action as the Tikka is this true. Is the Browning worth 300 more? Need some opions good and bad.

270 WSM Browning A bolt synthetic stainless with Boss $831

270 WSM Tikka T3 Lite synthetic stainless $529

Burris Fullfield II 4.5x14x42...$359

Nikon Buckmaster...4.5x14x40...$275.95

Leupold VXII 3x9...$354.14

Leupold VXII 4x12...$337.78
:sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I know the Browning is a good rifle. Never handled a Tikka, so I can't comment on them.

Now that I've said that, I would recommend that you look seriously at Savage.

Of the scopes you listed, I would recommend the Nikon. The Burris is good too, but their customer service is crap IMO. You are OK "if" you do not have to ever send it back for warranty work.

huntin1


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with the Tikka t3. I have heard nothing but great things about them. As for the scope I would go with the leupold vxii with the 4x12 power adjustments. I have one similiar to that scope and I love it. I really like leupold scopes, never failed me once :beer:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

dont look at the savage if your ready to spend the money on the browning or tikka or sako, yes savages shoot very well, but the extra money is worth haveing a nice smooth action. Not much info out on the sako 85 yet, but what we do know is that no it is not the same action as the tikka the only diffrence between the sako 75 and tikka t3 is 2 locking lugs vs. 3 on the sako. the 85 is essentialy the same action as the 75 but it is positive feed instead of push feed. I would buy a sako or tikka any day of the week over a browning, and if your saving money thats even a plus! browning is also a nice rifle but i prefer the finish made guns over just about anything in the world.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd take the Browning and the Burris, but that is just my opinion, so take it for waht it is!


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Remington 7400

Do you have a Burris scope with the Ballistic Plex if so how do you like it? If you reload will the lines be off? It seems like it would only work if you shoot the same load every time or am I looking at it wrong.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a Tikka 270 many years ago that I got a great deal on, used it at the range all summer and then sold it, as I had a emingtonLH in 270.
Tikka is as nice a rifle as you can get. The oneI had, had a fully adjustable trigger inside the magazine well( 2.5 to 8 lbs I think). That's a nice feature and it was shooting as fine a group as i could shoot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would go with the tika and the VXII 4-12.......I have the that same tika in 7mm rem mag and the same scope......love it. Shoots great. THe boss system is also great....but for $300 more.....not sure if it is that great. ALso the tika has many the same features as the browning (degree bolt, floating barrel, detach mag, great shooting gun)....but the tika has an adjustable trigger (the browning might now...but when I was looking it did not).

Both are great guns.....and on the scopes....All I have are Leupolds....so I am bias....but I have never had any problems with the scopes....I cracked one on a fall and sent it back to the company and they sent me a new one. I can't complain about the customer service.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400
> 
> Do you have a Burris scope with the Ballistic Plex if so how do you like it? If you reload will the lines be off? It seems like it would only work if you shoot the same load every time or am I looking at it wrong.


I have several with the Ballsitic Plex, and I absolutely LOVE them. I will never buy another scope for a high powered rifle unless it is a Burris B-Plex.

With reloads the scope is not effected at all. I have shot my .30-06 extensively with all different types of handloads and once the crosshairs were zeroed at 100 yards the lines were where they were suppost to be.

You can't go wrong with the Burris.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks remington 7400. This might help me make up my mind. The burris scopes sure seem to be nice hopefully this weekend I can get some time to go look through one of them.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Has anybody ever heard of anything bad about the Tikka? Can you buy another clip that hold more than 3 rounds if not how much does an extra one run?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have 3 now and will buy another BOSS in the next month.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

You can buy extra clips for tikkas, and they do make clips that hold 1 extra round, clips are spendy though, just a normal one runs about 50 to 60bux.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Since nobody has yet, I'll be the first: check out the Sightron scopes. In my opinion they are excellent and their customer service is top notch!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Browning and Burris from the choices given


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Tikka with the burris.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Is the spotting scope that comes with the Burris scope a nice one or is it pretty cheap.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I think I am going to go with the Tikka and the Burris. I Still havent heard one bad thing about the Tikka rifles they must be the best kept secret in rifles.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i have a sightron 3x9 mil-dot and its very clear and always holds zero


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

leupold has the best customer service of any company ive ever dealt with. i was given a 25 yr old 3-9 varix leupold, some of the finish was starting to come off. i mailed the scope to them and they replaced it with a new scope and paid the shipping. all of this within a week.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I bought a Tikka T-3 lite stainless synthetic 7mm-08 with a Leopold 3x9 last fall for a light deer / coyote rifle. What a nice rifle. Shoots great, carries nice. I think they are a well hidden secret that more people are learning about.


----------

